# Do dogs mourn



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I was reading this article last night - http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...6/do_dogs_mourn_their_dead_owners.single.html
and got under the impression that the author had never own a dog.

I do believe dogs have feelings and will mourn the loss of a dog companion or an owner.
As for our dogs - Skyy is very sensitive and would be heartbroken if something happens to my husband.
Max, I am pretty sure, will get over a tragic event very quick, even though he is always attached to my hip. 

Do you believe the dogs can mourn?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/loyal-dog-mourns-lays-at-casket-of.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/dogs-best-friend.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/where-red-fern-grows.html

I believe they do.

RBD


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I absolutely believe that dogs mourn a loss. Last September my dog Cooper died unexpectedly - I woke up in the middle of the night and found him, he had just passed away and Cash was curled up next to him. It took me a few minutes to get Cash to leave his side and then once we took Cooper outside, Cash started running through the house looking for him and finally ended up in the bedroom where Cash sat on the bed, threw his head back and howled the saddest sound I've ever heard a dog make. He kept that up for over an hour and there was nothing I could do to stop him - it was so sad. . Then for a week after every time I would go to work my neighbor told me that Cash would just sit in the garage and howl until I came home. Cash was very much mourning for Cooper. His little heart was broken and he was sad until I got Penny. I still have Cooper's collar that I keep in the cabinet and if I open the cabinet and Cash is around, he'll stick his head in there and smell it and try to take it out and lay with it.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

CrazyCash, that's so sad! I couldn't help but tear up reading that.

I think they definitely do mourn. They have their attachments and their relationships too, so for those to end I think they may not necessarily realize that the person/dog has passed away and conceptualize what that means, but they realize that something is missing. Plus, I think they feed off of our emotions and our reactions so if we're upset/crying then I think they feed off of that and respond accordingly.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know if they mourn in the way we do, but they sure can miss us. So they would have to miss someone passing, then add to how they pick up on the survivors feelings. Everyone in my family swears the dogs keep looking out of the glass in the front door every few minutes, when I'm away from home. 

Many years ago I owned a small mule that loved to hang out with one of the older mares that was boarded with me.
When the mares owners had finished fencing their own pasture, they moved her. Jake (the mule) missed her terribly and so I called and asked if they would like to have him. They agreed to take him, and the two were the best of buddies for the next few years. I received a call that the mare passed away and Jake refused to leave her side even after death. Jake had to be stalled so she could be moved and buried. When released he went and stayed at the last spot he had been with her. Two days later he passed during the night in the same spot the mare had.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

I think so many people anthropomorphise their dogs that there's this reaction in the ''natural world'' set to push back and remind us they're not human. But not being human doesnt mean they also dont have things that we humans do, like emotions. I am utterly convinced that they feel a deep sense of loss when we're not around, and if that should be permanent, that loss could be intolerable for them.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

They're (finally) doing some research on this kind of thing, and as it turns out, most animals have rich emotional lives. Dogs are intelligent creatures, and most certainly have emotions. I've personally witnessed two dogs mourning on two separate occasions in my life. I'm sure they do mourn.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

TexasRed - that's a touching story! I've actually wondered if something similar happened to my Cooper. I had to put my 16 year old dog Champ down at the beginning of September last year and Cooper had been with Champ his whole life and then Cooper went to sleep and didn't wake up at the end of September - almost a month to the day when Champ died. Poor Cash lost both is brothers in a month and it put him in a tail spin. Luckily now he has the love of his life Penny. :-*


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

When I was a child we moved from one city to another. We had an Irish Setter that had been with my sister & I for as long as I could remember; the move was to a place (renting) where dogs were not allowed.

I found out much later that even though our dog went to a family friend, she stopped eating after we moved. She had no disease, and was in good health ... they couldn't get her to eat & felt they had no choice but to put her " to sleep." 

No one can tell me dogs don't have the capability to feel loss deeply.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I am certain they do. I rescued a cat (Freddie) quite a few years ago. He had been abused as a kitten and severely neglected, his Mother was killed so this was from birth. Freddie was understandably a very scared, timid little guy who only attached himself to me and the dog, Beau. He died quite young, very suddenly in the middle of the night. When I woke up in the morning the dog (who slept downstairs) was in my room, curled up next to Freddie who had already passed. She cried and looked for him constantly for some months after, it was heartbreaking.

I believe all animals 'mourn' to some extent. When I was little we owned a peacock and a peahen (they mate for life). The peahen was killed by a fox and the peacock called for her for around 10/11 years every day until he died.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I believe dogs do grieve, but they do not carry the grief on for long, IF they still have a purpose and work to do. - RBD

HOW TO STAY YOUNG​
_Throw out nonessential numbers. This includes age, weight and height. Let the doctor worry about them. That is why you pay him/her.

Keep only cheerful friends. The grouches pull you down.

Keep learning. Learn more about the computer, crafts, gardening, whatever. Never let the brain idle. " An idle mind is the devil's workshop." And the devil's name is Alzheimer's.

Enjoy the simple things.

Laugh often, long and loud. Laugh until you gasp for breath.

*The tears happen. Endure, grieve, and move on. The only person who is with us our entire life, is ourselves. Be ALIVE while you are alive.*

Surround yourself with what you love, whether it's family, pets, keepsakes, music, plants, hobbies, whatever. Your home is your refuge.

Cherish your health: If it is good, preserve it. If it is unstable, improve it. If it is beyond what you can improve, get help.

Don't take guilt trips. Take a trip to the mall, to the next county, to a foreign country, but NOT to where the guilt is.

Tell the people you love that you love them, at every opportunity.

AND ALWAYS REMEMBER

"Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, 
but by the moments that take our breath away."_

-George Carlin (1937 – 2008)

The rest of the message from Carlin for those interested:
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/06/a-wonderful-message.html


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Your kidding right
I had 2 huskies brother and sister when my male died it took four weeks for my female to get right. After that she changed her whole personality it was really weird she went from a bitchy bitch to the sweetest thing who now needed that human touch all the time


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'(
I also believe they do mourn. I believe all animals that mate or bond for life have some way to express grief. 
Not many as sophisticated as us (humans), though.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

They Mourn better then us 

pure, without the BS of Human thoughts or cares or material loss or cares 

There hearts are pure as a newborn child before we F them up some

All great mates give far more then they get 

and when my Brothers died

there dogs stop eating even drinking for days one went way over a week

They were never the same spirited dogs again

after there death

and they were field champion very tested Brits

They get it to me

Funny no sad there ladies wife's recovered much faster after they grabbed there cash'

none earned

and married 1= 4 months later the other 1 year to the date

a Real Recovery by Humans 

Both TRASH and I kind F up there last dances some Nordic Fun

My Bro's earned this ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

A wonderful Message by George Carlin

(His wife recently died...)

The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less, we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness.


We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom. We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often.


We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbour. We conquered outer space but not inner space.

We've done larger things, but not better things. We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less.


These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete.


Remember, spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever.

Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side. 

Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent. 

Remember, to say, "I love you" to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you.
Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again. Give time to love, give time to speak, and give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.


Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.


*MY LAST POST. TIME FOR ME TO MOVE ON TO OTHER AREAS OF INTEREST IN MY LIFE. 

Good luck to you all.
*
Rod


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> *MY LAST POST. TIME FOR ME TO MOVE ON TO OTHER AREAS OF INTEREST IN MY LIFE.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> *
> Rod


Rod - I hope you will continue to post on the forum, you have always provided invaluable information.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

SkyyMax said:


> redbirddog said:
> 
> 
> > *MY LAST POST. TIME FOR ME TO MOVE ON TO OTHER AREAS OF INTEREST IN MY LIFE.
> ...


RODNEY, unless Bailey and Chloe are up for adoption, not an option for you. 
Stay and keep posting. We all learn together, besides, you're one of the few who understands Vizsla history. 

Julius


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

RBD, sad to see you go like others before you, but I certainly understand. Hope you keep the blog going as I'm sure I'll still need your advice from time to time. 
All the best,
Courtney


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Really sad to see you go Rod. You've given me and lots of others a wealth of information always from an impartial and fair viewpoint with so many interesting other things in between. I will continue to follow your blog and look forward to the posts.

Come back one day please, all the best.

Chloe


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Rod,

Sad to see you go, but happy for you to be dedicating time to other interests in your life.

I have only been a member on this site a short while, but your posts in particular have been fundamental in my approach to Laika. I feel both her, and I are better off because we came across this forum. 

You have our gratitude  
Mike & Laika


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Jeez Rod, that's a bolt out of the blue  , to borrow one of Rudy's statements, "you give more than you get"....I certainly hope you do a U-turn fella.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rod,

Always a pleasure never a chore!!!!

Pop in now and again, you know the POWER of 'The Draw'  

You and the pups stay safe.

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry to learn that you've made this decision, Rod! 

Hope you will reconsider... But one way or another, I wish you all the best. You've made so many valuable contributions to the forums!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank goodness Tai has not had to feel a loss. 

When I first got my Weim, Bodie, he got very attached to the two cats that I had. But, unfortunately, they were both very old at the time. After my baby (Nick) passed away he would walk around the yard looking for him with my other cat (Anna) and was very upset. It was really bad because for 3 months all Anna would do is caterwaul every night. She wouldn't eat or sleep and my Bodie was there to take care of her. He'd pin her down and just lick her like she was a baby. When Anna passed (Nick was 18 and Anna was 19 years old) Bodie didn't quite know what to do with himself. He kept looking for both of them constantly. I sincerely think that dogs feel loss very deeply.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Rod,

WHAT!! You're out of here? I really hope that isn't so because I have come to really rely on the things that you post and say. 

What you bring to the table is very valuable and, though we've all benefited from your experiences in the past, it won't measure to the insight that you can bring to what newbies (like me) need in the future. 

I do hope you reconsider. 

Ever Positive!

Jenny


----------

